# Vision Problems



## NCTrailrider (May 16, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone had any vision problems on here that rides horses. I am blind in my left eye and can only see so so in the other eye, I still enjoy trail riding, I just have to be more carefull, to me since I cant drive ,its a great since of freedom.Mark


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I think you should be fine just so you have a sane, sound horse that can see well.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't think you being blind will cause too much trouble, so long as your horse follows your body. One can always turn their head to look around.

I am near sighted.. I wear glasses. If I put them on before I go to the barn, my horse knocks them off. If I put them on before I mount him, he doesn't have time to knock them off (apparently he likes me without them, LOL) I actually rode a greenie mare that KNEW when I wasn't wearing glasses because she'd try to toss me off when I didn't wear them and when I did she'd pipe down. It was bizarre. 

But it doesn't impede my riding at all. Just makes everything feel surreal and dream-like instead of being in reality


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Mark, I have eye issues as well that worsen last year. I was scared at first, but then just continued to do lessons, showing, and trail riding. I guess you just get used to it as time goes. 

And Welcome to the Forum BTW!


----------



## NCTrailrider (May 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, Val you are right , you try to get use to it ,I love trail riding, and I hope to be riding when Iam old and grey, of course I am already grey LOL Mark.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i feel your pain ! i am legaly blind in my left eye, have no depth perception, and keratoconus. horses are so great at being your eyes for you. i can even jump, even though i have trouble judging distance and seeing angles. enjoy your riding ! i dont know what i would do with out my horses


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The horse can see the trail and take care of you.
The only thing that I wonder about is stuff above his head.
They seem to have no concept of the fact that if they go under something that is low hanging, you will whack your head. I would think that if you had severe visual impairment, this would become an issue. 
My horse can see a lot better than I can for sure.


----------



## NCTrailrider (May 16, 2012)

Celeste,I have hit a few low branches before,now I wear a helment and sunglasses, to me the risks are worth it.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

For sure!
We all take risks. I don't know how many times I have had a doctor tell me that I should never ride again. I ignore them. Life it too short to follow all the rules..........


----------



## wbz (Oct 30, 2012)

You're not alone  I am legally blind (I have a progressive degenerative retina disease and although I can still see color/shapes, everything is extremely blurry). Since my vision has slowly gotten worse over the years I'm still learning tips & tricks for riding but have not let it stop me! I don't know much about trail riding but have found it helpful to walk paths/areas on foot before going on horseback, to have someone tell me when I am a certain distance away from a jump (yep, I still jump . I've also heard of people putting bright colored markers in places to help with location, and heard of riders on cross country courses being allowed a headset with a microphone for someone on the ground to act as a guide and talk them though). In dressage I believe there can be people who stand and call the letters, etc. Just some interesting stuff I've learned as far as riding and vision impairments go 

It's great to know there's more of us out there!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I do not have an eye problem myself, but I see tons of people a day that do. It's my job. I'm an optometrist.  (The only smiley with glasses!)

Can't say I've ever told a patient they couldn't ride. Instead, I usually end up taking too much time with them because we're yacking about our horses!

I recall reading a story about a blind barrel racer. Her parents/friends used to stand at each barrel and bang on it, so she could hear it and know which direction to steer her horse. Now, she wears an earpiece and someone directs her through a microphone. Amazingly brave!


Skyseternalangel: Have you ever tried contact lenses? Horses can't knock those off your face!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Bless you for finding a way to give yourself a bit of freedom. No better way that I can think of then to have a trusted mount, be your eyes. I myself have vision problems but not that bad. I still have sight in both eyes but... it isn't like it used to be. I hope you have many happy trailrides.


----------

